# Girls AMF Renegade 3 questions



## schwinnman67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I know it's a girls bike and not a true muscle bike... I'm rebuilding a very nice Renegade 3 for my grand daughter, but have run across a problem...How does the 3-speed shift cable route on this? It was missing everything for the 3-speed (shifter, cable and all frame hardware).

Does anyone have one of these and can post pics of the cable routing??

Here is what I'm starting out with


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 15, 2014)

the cable would run down from the handles to the lower tube , behind the crank and somewhere before the wheel, install the cable housing holder and then attach the cable to the stumey chain indicator. I will try to get a pic of one for you to.


----------

